# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Vetokalusto oikoradan jälkeen?

## M62

Onko tietoja missä minkäläisiä vetureita käytetään? Meneekö Sr2:sia Savon ja Karjalan radalle (edes osassa junassa Tpe-Pm malliin mukaan?). Kyllä järkevämpää olisi siirtyä viimeisiä sinne ja vetää Tampere - Pori junia kaalihäkeillä (sn 140 koko pätkässä).

----------


## jokoskin

Mikkelin Otavan tienoillehan tulee kuulemani mukaan pätkä sn160-rataa, (pendolinot sn200), joten olisihan se järkevää, että IC-junissa käytettäisiin Sr2:sia. Pienikin nopeampi osuus ja sen hyödyntäminen on aina eduksi mm. myöhästymisten kirimisissä, ellei suurempaa nopeutta ulosmitata aikatauluihin. Ja tosiasiahan myös on, että Sr2 kiihdyttää junan nopeimmin matkavauhtiin, jne...

----------

